# The Paperboy!



## spook1s (Mar 14, 2011)

I picked this Schwinn up awhile back and I'm wondering how old it might be. I was thinking it might be pretty old but there are certain aspects about the frame that steer me otherwise.
The serial number is B6976... That seems like a pretty early number? BUT the dropouts face forward? and it has a welded on kickstand...
The crank is A S and Co. and it has a small 7 on it. It also has an AS seat post clamp bolt.
This is how it looked coming home! Apparently it was a paperboy's bike!









Arched top fender brace.




Here you can see the original color.












I'm curious if anyone can tell me if the stem looks correct? I have some CWC bikes w/ a stem identical to this?




This is the rear rack that was on him... Can it help determine the year? is it correct?


----------



## Herman (Mar 14, 2011)

Are you sure there isn't another digit to the serial number?,sometimes the last digit is either stamped very lightly or gets worn away from the washers slipping while taking the wheel on and off over a period of years. If this is the case then your frame would have been built in Oct. 15/16 of 1953 . Nice project you have there Steve , regards,Herman


----------



## tony d. (Mar 15, 2011)

I like the shelby chaingard  =o)


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 15, 2011)

Herman was channelling my thoughts on serial numbers.....


----------



## spook1s (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep Herman! There was a 7 buried under some paint and rust... Making the serial number B69767...

So now I'm just curious how did you come up with that date? I'm seeing several different dates relating to that number?? Is there anyway to narrow it down?

I was thinking that all of the A.S. parts on the bike would make it earlier...... BUT, I realize parts can be switched. Are there any other tell tell determining factors? Any other numbers I'm missing?
I did notice the bottom of the crank housing has a strange "protruding line" across it? I would figure this area to be be smooth and round??


----------



## Herman (Mar 16, 2011)

There are several sites that list Schwinn serial numbers , the best and most complete and easiest to understand that I've found is www.angelfire.com , it can still be a little confusing at times due to the fact that Schwinn kept "recycling" the Letter prefix until the late 1960's when they started using a double Letter prefix. After going thru all the years that had the serial numbers on the left rear dropout and that it is a straight bar frame which I believe was discontinued in 1962 , the only match was Oct 15/16 of 1953 , the "line" across the bottom bracket that you see is a seam , earlier models used seamless tubing , Schwinn put the seam side on the bottom so it would not be visible from the top (seamless tubing is more expensive to produce than seamed tubing)


----------



## Herman (Mar 16, 2011)

*Schwinn serial numbers*

I just tried the angelfire link and it doesn't come up to the right site , anyway you can just Google "Schwinn serial numbers" and find the correct angelfire site


----------



## spook1s (Mar 17, 2011)

Would everyone agree this to be a 1952-1957 era bicycle? I found the serial number in 3 different years! '52, '53, and '57! 

Could the paint color be used to pinpoint a year? Are there any Schwinn fans who know specific paint color info?


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 19, 2011)

I would say 1957. The rear dropouts/lugs are more "manufactured" looking to me. The head/steering tube top bearing is "cupped" rather than "captured." This is a bit later frame. (Educated guess?)


----------

